# What is the "RED" button do on the 522 & 721 platinum remote?



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Is this the future app for Wink to be used?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Not Wink, OpenTV


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm wondering the exact same thing. I've heard that Wink and Dish Network MIGHT enter a deal. I doubt that's it though because I would think the Wink content would be launched from Dish Home.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

The one to the right of the Dish Home key, right?
I heard somewhere it was for internet access.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

Supposedly Wink and OpenTV were working on a "Wink Over OpenTV" think, at least according to the Press Release-ware from the last couple years.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

http://www.wink.com/contents/PressReleases/962067688/content.shtml
to be exact....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well darn, how are we going to get access to the internet on the 721 then? I guess we will have to access it from the wireless keyboard. I bet Charlie and Co. are beta testing the internet access on the 721 right now.


----------

